# Volumizing ?



## sugersoul (Sep 4, 2005)

i am thinking of volumizing my thin, flat hair by perming it at the roots. is this effective? has anyone tried it?

i always thought the big sexy hair mousse made my hair more volumous, but when i took a picture..it looks so flat! i am so sick of flat hair


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* i am thinking of volumizing my thin, flat hair by perming it at the roots. is this effective? has anyone tried it?
i always thought the big sexy hair mousse made my hair more volumous, but when i took a picture..it looks so flat! i am so sick of flat hair





You can get a root perm, but if your hair is super resistant, it might not last long..


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not sure if it will work or not, but definately ask a good stylist.=)

Seventeen (Oct. issue) has a good article on how to get voluminous hair. I'll just type up some stuff for you from that article.



So credit to Seventeen magazine.

Tip:: Shampoo your hair every other day--your scalp's natural oils add body to your strands. (and also, shampooing your hair every day is not good because it contribute to drying out your hair, so do it twice a week. On the other hand, conditioning your hair everyday is better.)

Get the right cut::

For Straight hair**Ask the stylist to cut short layers at the crown and long layers all over.

**This is optional, but layers do seem to make hair have more body and extra hair.

For Straight hair style it: After you cut short layers, follow these steps to pump up the volume.

(refer to the picture I took with my camera below.)





Products you will be using~

1) Volumizing mousse

2) A round brush

3) A hairdryer

4) Velcro rollers

5) Volumizing hairspray

----------------------------

Step 1:

Finger-comb a golfball size dollop of volumizing mousse through damp hair from roots to ends.

*Try: Suave Volumizing Foam, $2 drugstores*

Step 2:

Blow-dry hair using a round brush to lift your roots and curl your ends under. _(this works great for me, because my hair is also flat and thin)_

*Try: Goody Round Boar Brush, $10 drugstores*

*Try: Conair Ion Shine Dryer*

Step 3:

While hair is still warm, wrap 3"-wide sections in Velcro rollers. Let hair cool. (about 10 minutes).

*Try: Velcro Classic Stylers, $9 for 20, Sally Beauty stores*

_(Sally Beauty store is awesome (great products, affordable prices), try finding it in your hometown._ Here's the website, http://www.sallybeauty.com/

Visit http://www.sallybeauty.com/content/faqs/ for beauty tips.

Step 4:

Remove rollers, scrunch hair, then spritz firm-hold hairspray all over to keep your hair from falling flat.

*Try Pantene Pro-V Volumizing Hairspray in Maximum Hold, $4 drugstores.*

Before and After Pic: _(sorry it's kinda blurry ^^; )_





17 Tip: To make your style last all day, try not to touch it--the grease from your palms will weigh it down.

----------------------------

Really hope this helps. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Experiment around with your hair, get to know your hair...Get to know your hair type, everyone's hair type is different. Is it thin but easily dried out--Flat and straight--etc. 

Find what products work and don't work for your hair.





I'm pretty sure a hair stylist can help you. Go to a salon, ask for a free consultation. 

Good luck.


----------



## princess220 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have thin damaged hair , I started using Biotin Vitatress Volumizing shampoo for thinning hair, its made a big difference in my hair. My hair dont fall out at all anymore, it gives good volume to my hair. Only drawback is, it does make your hair a little dry, but if you use leave in conditioner/shine spray afterwards it looks fine. Plus since it has biotin it does stimulate hair growth. I've noticed my hair grows faster too.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a question of my own....I'm looking for a good volumizing shampoo/conditioner. What do you reconmmend?

Not anything that'll make my hair huge. lol. Just nice and more full.





Also any good volumizing mousse?


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 8, 2005)

oh, is the Dove shampoo any good? and those Flat out, Hot press sprays?


----------



## Cirean (Oct 8, 2005)

I have thin oily hair. Dove shampoo was terrible, it left my hair dark and waxy looking.

I liked Matrix volumizing shampoo/conditioner. Biosilk shampoo/conditioner worked well also, even though it's not a volumizing product, it rinses very clean.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Back to Basics makes a couple of different volumizing shampoos/conditioners that are reasonably priced and work very well.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

I love Biolage shampoo &amp; conditioners... but if you want one for more volume, BigSexyHair's shampoo helps.


----------



## sugersoul (Oct 9, 2005)

L'oreal Vive volumizing shampoo --&gt; perfect!! it doesn't leave your hairy too dry and plus, the volume lasts longer


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I have thin oily hair. Dove shampoo was terrible, it left my hair dark and waxy looking. 
I liked Matrix volumizing shampoo/conditioner. Biosilk shampoo/conditioner worked well also, even though it's not a volumizing product, it rinses very clean.

I bought the Dove Shampoo/Conditioner a few days back. I only used it twice, so I'm not sure how that'll turn out. But it seems like my hair is a little bit more yet also pretty soft. Hope it doesn't end up as a disappointment.




thanks you guys, I'll consider one of these products.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bebexkhmergrl* I bought the Dove Shampoo/Conditioner a few days back. I only used it twice, so I'm not sure how that'll turn out. But it seems like my hair is a little bit more yet also pretty soft. Hope it doesn't end up as a disappointment.




thanks you guys, I'll consider one of these products.





Hope it works for you... it's always nice to find something that finally works! lol Well, it smells good anyway - so you're not at a total loss if it doesn't


----------



## kristiex0 (Oct 12, 2005)

i def. want to try that from seventeen .. it came out so pretty. i just wish my hair could stay like that.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Linab5* SAMY volumizing shampoo and conditioner. It is sooo good, I love it! and it smells awesome! It doesn't dry out your hair either and leaves NO residue, it contains no wax. I loooove the smell of SAMY products!!!


----------



## amarock (Oct 18, 2005)

I just bought a product called "Root Boost" from LaCoupe and it ROCKS! I too, have limp flat hair (even using volumising mousse, shampoo and whatnot). LaCoupe just launched this product last month as part of their "Volume" line and it's really effective. I spray it in my hair at the roots while it's damp and then I use a bit of mousse (but not at the roots). It smells so good too! I used to only use the LaCoupe volumising mousse but I've noticed a big difference using the "Root Boost"... my hair is still full of body even the morning after. I have a layered haircut that's past my shoulders and I use velcro rollers in the morning to add more volume. HTH!


----------



## Dolphin (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah.. Dove makes hair more soft and moisture. My hair are natural silk and thin so they look flat and lifeless. i hope pantene volume shampoo will help.. any comment abt this shampoo?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dolphin* Yeah.. Dove makes hair more soft and moisture. My hair are natural silk and thin so they look flat and lifeless. i hope pantene volume shampoo will help.. any comment abt this shampoo?





Pantene shampoos and conditioners have a lot of wax in them... so very rarely have I ever seen them make your hair look more voluminous - usually it weighs it down.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 21, 2006)

Pantene doesn't work well for me at all especially the "Full and Thick" which for me was a total waste of $ because my hair was limp and flat..it must be full of wax and other things lol. Sexy Hair and Pureology work great for me.


----------



## Dolphin (Jan 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Pantene shampoos and conditioners have a lot of wax in them... so very rarely have I ever seen them make your hair look more voluminous - usually it weighs it down.



Omg are u serious?? did u use before.. oh.. then my hair..........


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dolphin* Omg are u serious?? did u use before.. oh.. then my hair..........



I've used it... I'm sure everyone has at one point, right? lol It just has a lot of ingredients in it that will cause buildup and can leave your hair looking dull over time. You can use it, just use a good clairfying shampoo once a week to remove the residue. Some people like the feeling the wax leaves... that's why your hair can seem so smooth and shiny the first few times you use it... but eventually it does build up on the hair - and if you're going for volume, well - it doesn't really help much.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Linab5* SAMY volumizing shampoo and conditioner. It is sooo good, I love it! and it smells awesome! It doesn't dry out your hair either and leaves NO residue, it contains no wax. i'm not sure, but i think i've seen that in stores before. i'm going to try it.
what i didn't like about Dove volumumizing shampoo, was that it worked all right. --but afterwards it made my hair dry...






so i stopped using it after only using it like four times.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 16, 2007)

Where do you buy the Big Sexy Hair products?

I have short straight baby fine hair and need volume and something to help a curl iron curl stay.

The Big Sexy Hair sounded like something I could use, but who is it made by and where can I buy it?

Thanking you in advance,

JoAnn in TEXAS


----------



## SamanthaMorgan (May 9, 2011)

I am currently doing a campaign for The OWNNetwork (oprah's new network) and am product testing Shielo Volume Shampoo and the Shielo Volume Conditioner among some of their other products.  I have been more frequently buying Shielo lately in my rotation of products I regularly use!     I have super limp hair and its pretty oily, too.  The citrus formula strip all the heavy oil without completely stripping my hair from my scalp and leaves it shiny, clean, and guess what, fuller!  I often loose lustre in my hair when heat styling, coloring, and putting tons of crazy products in my hair to get it to do what I want it to do.  Shielo erases some of this damage and removes the last application of all those crazy styling products to leave a clean, shiny head without residue or buildup.  I think I have found a new Shampoo, ladies and gentlemen, and I don't often say that, because I have a really difficult time selecting a shampoo that balances my hair type and all the nutty things I do to my poor head!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 9, 2011)

I have thinning hair for the past 10 years (only 31) due to medical problems. I have found a great shampoo/conditioner/line of products that really seems to be working. I am using Nioxin.  It  tingles when you apply it.  It detangles and makes my hair so soft! I have natuarally curly hair, so I only brush it out after I've washed it, otherwise it's too tangled.  I have to get my Nioxin through my hair dresser, but sally's has a line that is also for thinning hair that my mom bought after she was out of her Nioxin and she seems to think that it works even better!  I just started a new bottle of shampoo and conditioner of the Nioxin, but when I'm through, I think I will try the brand Sally's carries. Just thought some of you might want to know about how to thicken your hair without rogaine or anything along those lines.  Hope this helps someone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOnja Be (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been following this thread - and I just wanted to alert everyone that Shielo is having their Volume Shampoo at 50% off on their site!  I know this shampoo is expensive and NEVER goes on sale, but at 50% off - I am going to stock up and buy 4 to have with me.   I bought Shielo's Volume line once 6 months ago and have been in LOVE with it ever since. I have super fine hair that breaks easily. This product gives great impressive volume, while protecting and conditioning hair. It helps with tangles as well. I love it.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you buy the Big Sexy Hair products?
> 
> ...


 I googled Big Sexy Hair and you can buy there products from so many different places.  Either ask your local hair dresser to buy it for you, or buy it online.  Maybe one of your local beauty supply stores carries it or can order it in for you.  I'm fortunate that my hair dresser carries most of the Sexy Hair Lines.  I really like the tri soy wheat leave in conditioner.  It doesn't weigh your hair down and it detangles beautifully!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The smell is excellent, too! I have a bit of almost every line! Love this product line(s).


----------

